# Avocado,cantaloupe,bacon salad



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

_This tastes so good with grilled meats and I've even eaten it with shrimp and rice._
_1-lb. bacon,fried,drained and crumbled_
_1-lg. cantaloupe, cut into balls or cubes_
_2-heads romain,bite sized pieces_
_3-lg. avocados peeled and diced_
_Get everything ready and into a good sized bowl,except the avocados, do them last, and add just as you start to dress the salad, chill and mix your dessing.I make this one but any you love will do_
_2/3c. minced onion, I use red or vidalia_
_1-c. walnut oil_
_2/3-c. ketchup_
_1/2-c. red wine vinegar_
_1/2-c. sugar or less depends on YOU _
_2-tea. sweet paprika_
_2-tea. salt or to taste_
_Put everything into a container with tight lid and shake well or use you blender..Combie with salad and enjoy---Serves 8_
_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (Jun 20, 2006)

Another winner, kadesma! I think we share the same tastebuds!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Another winner, kadesma! I think we share the same tastebuds!


 I think we must jkath! Now that's a nice thing 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 20, 2006)

now, if only I had room to plant an avocado tree~!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> now, if only I had room to plant an avocado tree~!


I've had my eye on an avocado tree and I know DH is gonna groan, but I really want one..Guess I'd better get to work and convince him we really really need one 

kadesma


----------

